# I have a question



## chef_leroy (Feb 10, 2005)

Ariel 10 point*whilst I'm an exec-chef in Australia a friend who's a cook and wishing to become a chef in the USA is planning on going to the New England Culinery Institute. Can someone tell me if this is a reputable school*


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

There are a couple of graduates from NECI on this forum, including myself. The school has an excellent reputation and has turned out some fine graduates (including myself  ) Alton Brown of the Food TV network is a graduate as well. NECI is regarded as one of the top notch schools in the industry.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, I did NOT attend NECI. But I concur with chrose: it is an excellent school, one of the best in the U.S. Friends who are graduates are extremely well-trained and knowledgeable. NECI is a school that trains its students to WORK, not to flounce about saying, "Look at me, I'm a chef" as some other schools (which shall remain nameless) do. Your friend made a very good choice. I just hope he/she likes snow!


----------



## muffintop (Feb 15, 2005)

I am new to this forum and am new to researching culinary schools. How do you know if a school has a good reputation? I haven't been able to find any "top culinary schools" lists that are published by non-biased folks. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

